

H. Sebastian Seung, a prophet of the connectome, the wiring diagram of the brain - shreyassaxena
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/27/science/all-circuits-are-busy.html?ref=science&_r=0

======
dang
We changed the title to be the first sentence of the article.

~~~
shreyassaxena
I was wondering for the same, thanks!

